# Reducción y simplificación de expresiones logicas



## desperate_girl (Nov 10, 2006)

NECESITO AYUDA CON ESTA REDUCCION PORQUE SOY PRINCIPIANTE EN ESTO DE LOS MAPAS, AUNQUE EH BUSCADO INFORMACION, TODAS SON UN POCO ENREDADAS, NO TE DAN NINGUN PASO CLARAMENTE A SEGUIR, SE QUE SE UTILIZAN LOS TEOREMAS BOOLEANOS, PERO NO SE COMO APLICARLOS    , POR FAVOR SI ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR CON ESTO SE LO AGRADECERIA MUCHISIMO. 
ESTA ES LA REDUCCION: 

(A'B'C'EF) + (A'B'C'E'F) + (A'B'C'DF) + (A'B'DE'F) + (A'CDE'F) + (A'BCDF) + (A'BDEF) + (ABDE'F) + (A'B'C'EF) + (AB'CEF) + (A'B'C'D'F) 
+ (A'B'C'D'E) + (A'B'D'EF) + (A'BC'D'F) + (AB'CD'F) + (ACD'EF) 

*LAS LETRAS QUE ESTAN ASI (A' ) SON LAS NEGADAS. 

NOTA: SI VAN A BORRAR MI MENSAJE, POR LO MENOS EXPLIQUENME EL PORQUE, GRACIAS


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola no tengo escanner aqui pero solo debes saber llenar la tabla de karnough  en tu caso es de 5 variables es decir 2 a la quinta potencia  = 32 estados o cuadritos consiste en reducir los cuadritos contiguos te voy enviando algo de teoria 

























cuando un cuadrito de la tabla esta vacio se reemplaza por X indiferente y sirve para agrupar


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 10, 2006)

MIRA ESTO DE DIMPLIFICAR CON TEOREMAS ES ALGO TEDIOSO
PERO NO DIFICIL MIRA AHI TE DOY UNOS CONSEJITOS PARA QUE PUEDAS APLICALO 
ESPERO QUE TE SIRVA 

SALUDOS 

LIMA-PERÚ


----------



## Apollo (Nov 12, 2006)

Hola a todos:

A ver... desperate_girl... en verdad que le haces honor a tu nick.  

No creo que sea el caso que nadie quiera contestar...  supongo que la mayoría no sabemos de que estas hablando, por eso nadie contesta. A mi no me gusta mucho contestar para decirte "No lo sé".
Además claro... que dudo mucho que todos en el foro estén pegados a su máquina  esperando a que alguien haga una pregunta para responder.  

La clave es paciencia   
Un saludo al foro.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 12, 2006)

desperate_girl dijo:
			
		

> SI VAN A BORRAR MI MENSAJE, POR LO MENOS EXPLIQUENME EL PORQUE, GRACIAS



Politicas de la comunidad

2.4 No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan dentro de un mismo tema. Dichos temas o mensajes publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## desperate_girl (Nov 13, 2006)

li-ion gracias por tu respuesta aunque un poco tardecito, cuando me referia a borrar un mensaje, fue cuando publique mi primera pregunta, solo fue una, y me la borraron sin previo aviso, quien fue??? no lo sé.  a eso me referia con mi mensaje, pero de todas formas es valida la aclaracion, un beso.


----------



## nemesaiko (Nov 13, 2006)

tiene razon nuestro amiga desperate_girl yo me acuerdo que entre a su publicacion y cuando entre unas horas despues desaparcio mmm.. :S

saludos


----------



## desperate_girl (Nov 13, 2006)

y no es nada, hoy eh publicado otra pregunta y paso exactamente lo mismo, al parecer le cae mal mi nick a alguien, pues ni siquiera me conocen, jijiji.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 13, 2006)

Muchachos, el foro tiene unas políticas y yo cabalmente las hago respetar. No borro mensajes por borrarlos, sigo estos lineamientos: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm

El hecho de no conocerlos no exime a ningún usuario de su cumplimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## desperate_girl (Nov 14, 2006)

LI-ION, ENTIENDO PERFECTAMENTE LO QUE ME DICES, PERO NO LO COMPARTO, EN ESTA OCASION, YA QUE LA AYUDA QUE PUBLIQUE, SE BASABA EN QUE YA EL TRABAJO LO HABIA HECHO Y QUERIA CONFIRMA SI ESTABA BIEN HECHO, YA QUE COMO NO ERA MUY DIESTRA EN EL TEMA, NECESITABA UN PUNTO DE SEGURIDAD. PERO NO LO PUDE CONFIRMAR, PUES  LO HABIAN BORRADO.

PERO DE TODAS MANERAS YA ME ESTAN AYUDANDO POR OTRA VIA, Y AGRADEZCO DE MANERA INFINITA LA QUE ME PROPORCIONARON AQUI.

BESOS A ELLOS.


----------



## mr-dumas (Nov 16, 2006)

Hola! Vi que tienes problemas con los mapas de karnaugh. Yo estudio ingenieria electrónica y creo que podría ayudarte    No sé si aún deseas ayuda. Para hacerlo más sencillo, podríamos hacerlo on-line en el msn. Yo pienso quedarme conectado hasta las 18h00 (eso sería 21h00 GMT). No sé en qué país vives. La hora de Ecuador es la misma que Perú y Colombia, 1 menos que Venezuela, 1 más que México. Mi msn es:
No está permitido publicar correos
Si lees este mensaje hoy, no dudes en agregarme como contacto. Espero poder ayudarte, me daría mucho gusto hacerlo.


----------



## lhuenchual (Nov 22, 2006)

Hola
vi tu consulta y te  doy dos paginas en donde puedes bajar un programa el cual resuelve circuitos logicos.
http://portugues.softpicks.net/download.php?index=2312
http://www.inf.pucrs.br/~calazans/circdig_mat.html
en la primera direccion la bajada es automatica, en la segunda tienes que buscar donde dice material auxiliar.
espero te sirva
un saludo que estes bien


----------

